# Umkehrdrehmagnet steuern ED 14% brauche aber 100%



## bapfy (23 Mai 2009)

Hallo, 
ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich soll einen Umkehrdrehmagneten der Fa. Kuhnke steuern (24V / Nennstrom: 8,2 A) jedoch leider nur ED 14. Ich brauche allerdings 100%. Ein schwächere kommt nicht in Frage, wegen der Geschwindigkeit. 

Ich möchte den Magneten nun mit 24V umsteuern und dann mit 5V halten (Wird öfter so gehandhabt). 

ich bin mir nur bei der Umsetzung nicht sicher wie ich es machen soll. 
Der Schrank hat ein 24V/20A Netzteil. 

Ich habe jetzt an ein Sitop Power Flexi gedacht, bei dem die Ausgangsspannung flexible ist 2-2,5V entspricht 0-57V. Nur habe ich keinen Analogausgang mehr frei. 

Bin mir nicht sicher ob ich das einfach mit einer Widerstandsschaltung o.ä. lösen kann um die 5 bzw. 24 V zu bekommen.

Vielleicht hat von euch schon mal jemand so nen ähnlichen Fall gehabt, DANKE!!!!! :sw18:


----------



## mariob (23 Mai 2009)

Hallo,
und 2 Netzteile? 5V und 24V über eine Diode zusammengetüdelt - geht auch. Umkehrdrehmagnet - heißt das auch noch umpolen?

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Zottel (23 Mai 2009)

Zunächst müßtest du mal feststellen, ob bei 5V das Haltemoment ausreicht. Deinen Magneten dürftest du im Dauerbetrieb mit Wurzel aus (24*24/14) V = 6,4V betreiben, damit die thermische Belastung gleich bleibt. Davon ist ein Abschlag für erhöhte Erwärmung in den Umsteuerphasen mit 24V vorzunehmen. 

Die Ansteuerung kannst du natürlich über einen oder zwei Digitalausgänge schalten (2 wenn "aus" nötig). Entweder schaltest du den Sollwert über relais oder du gibst die 24V aus den/m Digitalausgängen auf passende Spannungsteiler.

Ich weiß nicht, wie Sitop Power Flexi aufgebaut ist. Es wäre energetisch ungünstig, die niedrigere Spannung mit einem Linearregler zu erzeugen. Dein Magnet nimmt 1,7A bei 5V auf. Ein Linearregler, der auch 24V kann, hätte 31V am Siebelko und würde 1,7*(31-5) = 44W beim Halten "verbraten". Schaltnetzteile sind da wesentlich günstiger.

Du könntest den Magneten über ein Relais abwechselnd aus dem 24 Netzteil des Schranks und einem Schaltnetzteil für 5V Festspannung speisen. Solche Netzteile sind Massenware, mal googeln. Ein PC-Netzteil täte es wohl auch.


----------



## bapfy (23 Mai 2009)

Das hier ist der Magnet, um es etwas genauer zu machen. 


http://www.kuhnke.com/kuh/docman/images/922300Drma_UD_0908.pdf

Hab den UD 96, 65°


----------



## TommyG (23 Mai 2009)

Daaaamals,

anno 90 habe ich mal was mit 5V Spulen an 12V gemacht. 

Die sind für ca. 30 sec in Aktion gewesen. Dort habe ich einen R in Reihe geschaltet, der mit die Dauerspannung begrenzt hat. 

Diesen habe ich mit einem C überbrückt. Das hat mit die vollen 12V aufgeschaltet und sofort dann auf den Haltepunkt reduziert. 

Wäre das was für Dich?

Greetz, Tom


----------



## bapfy (23 Mai 2009)

Wenn ich zwei Netzteile verwende, krieg ich da kein Problem mit den 0V ? 

mit Widerstand hab ich auch überlegt, kannst du mir das vielleicht mal skizzieren. 

Schonmal ein ganz liebes Danke an euch


----------



## Zottel (23 Mai 2009)

bapfy schrieb:


> Wenn ich zwei Netzteile verwende, krieg ich da kein Problem mit den 0V ?


Normalerweise nicht. (Normalerweise heißt, wenn du nicht ein Netzteil mit geerdetem PLUSPOL nimmst. Das dürfte außerordentlich selten sein.) Einfach die beiden 0V verbinden!



bapfy schrieb:


> mit Widerstand hab ich auch überlegt, kannst du mir das vielleicht mal skizzieren.


Magnet ist bei DC-Betrieb ein rein ohmscher Widerstand: 24V/8,2A = 2,927Ohm.
Bei 5V fließen 5/2,927Ohm = 1,7A
An einem Vorwiderstand müßten 24-5=19V abfallen. Er muß also 19V/1,7A=11,1 Ohm haben. Ferner muß er mit 19*1,7=32,3 Watt belastbar sein.
Statt Skizze:
+24V an ein Ende vom Widerstand.
Das andere Ende vom Widerstand an ein Ende vom Magnet.
Das andere Ende vom Magnet an 0V.
Resultat: Magnet kriegt 5V.
Nun einen Schließerkontakt mit beiden Enden des Widerstands verbinden.
Resultat: Wenn Schließer geschlossen kriegt der Magnet 24V.


----------



## bapfy (24 Mai 2009)

Hey, das könnte so funktionieren.

Jetz nur noch eine Frage... Einen Widerstand mit solchen Werten find ich bei Reichelt oder so gar nicht. Wisst ihr nen Online-Shop oder nen Link, bei dem man solche Widerstände kaufen kann?

danke!


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (24 Mai 2009)

bapfy schrieb:


> Hey, das könnte so funktionieren.
> 
> Jetz nur noch eine Frage... Einen Widerstand mit solchen Werten find ich bei Reichelt oder so gar nicht. Wisst ihr nen Online-Shop oder nen Link, bei dem man solche Widerstände kaufen kann?



Reichelt hat nur die mit Keramikgehäuse und 10% Toleranz.
Bei Conrad gibt es z.B. welche mit Metallgehäuse die man auch gut befestigen kann (z.B. Art.-Nr. 421669 - 62 -> 10 Ohm/ 50 Watt).

Ich würde mir aber noch ein fest verschließbares Gehäuse dazubestellen, damit keiner sieht dass jemand so eine Lösung verbaut.


----------



## Zottel (24 Mai 2009)

bapfy schrieb:


> Hey, das könnte so funktionieren.
> 
> Jetz nur noch eine Frage... Einen Widerstand mit solchen Werten find ich bei Reichelt oder so gar nicht. Wisst ihr nen Online-Shop oder nen Link, bei dem man solche Widerstände kaufen kann?
> 
> danke!


Ich weiß gerade nicht, wo man die Kaufen kann, aber früher wurden häufig einstellbare Leistungswiderstände eingesetzt, um den Feldstrom von Gleichstrommotoren einzustellen. Diese bestehen aus einem Keramikrohr, das mit Widerstandsdraht bewickelt ist. Darauf ist eine Schelle, die gelöst und verschoben werden kann, um den genauen Widerstandswert einzustellen.


----------



## Metabastler (25 Mai 2009)

30 Watt Wärme (+ Netzteil bei 80%?) zusätzlich im Schaltschrank?
Wenn's nur einmal ist.... 
Sonst würde ich eher zu 5-6V Netzteil mit Dioden greifen. 
Besser auch die 24V per Diode entkoppeln, wenn die 24V ausfallen ... (Aber das kommt ja NIE vor ;-)


----------

